# Bellator FC 40



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 40
Date: Apr 09, 2011
Location: Newkirk, Okla.
Venue: First Council Casino
Broadcast: MTV2












> Main card
> 
> * Champ Ben Askren vs. Nick Thompson (non-title bout)
> * Jay Hieron vs. Brent Weedman (welterweight-tourney semifinal)
> ...


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Watching Hieron vs Weedman, come on Hieron!


----------

